# What about vent caps?



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

UPC requires a clean out on the vent in the wall, and has to be accessible.


----------



## irate808 (Sep 17, 2007)

I only use those "hide-a-vents" on some remodels. Never on new construction, as they are illegal here in hawaii. I would never use them on a 3" vent. I have used them on a couple toilets,laundry boxes and lavs with no problems.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*For the two pipes in the loop it's best to use 2".*
*We call them "Bow" vents here.*
*One of the pitfalls of mechanical (aav) vents is the fact they*
*Don't allow pressure out, when another fixture creates positive*
*pressure it can cause the water in the trap to eventually drop *
*below the weir.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

that was grerat advice sounds like he knows what he is talking about i would lisen to that advice


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *For the two pipes in the loop it's best to use 2".*
> *We call them "Bow" vents here.*
> *One of the pitfalls of mechanical (aav) vents is the fact they*
> *Don't allow pressure out, when another fixture creates positive*
> ...


 
I concur, the only place I have seen AAV's work for the most part is in mobile homes. there is no good reason to use them in new construction.
As for the diagram from MDSHUNK, in NJ they want to see a test tee for the cleanouts rather than a tee wye with a female adptr. and plug.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

irate808 said:


> I only use those "hide-a-vents" on some remodels. Never on new construction, as they are illegal here in hawaii. I would never use them on a 3" vent. I have used them on a couple toilets,laundry boxes and lavs with no problems.


I've used it once or twice on screwed up remodel sink drains. The next time you use it, try running water with it on and with it off. You might find that they don't work so good on houses.

They seem to work fine on modular/mobile homes, though.


----------

